# How to make shackles??



## hexler (Sep 20, 2005)

MadMax.. the man with the plan:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=57287


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, I actually used leather manacles and chokers that I made for most of ours last year, because I do leatherwork. But I wanted some iron looking ones too, and these were at Big Lots then...and they won't stand up to much at all.
So for one person I had chained to a wall, I used leftover PVC from making fog chillers since it was big enough to slip my hand through. I cut them 3 to 4" thick, painted them black, and then screwed an eyehook into them. The point came out on the inside a bit, but a bit of duct tape padded it enough to not be a problem for the wearer. Attach real chain to the eye hook(gives that nice realistic prisoner rattle!) and they worked just fine. It also looks a lot better than the one you show because they don't look so obviously like they are about to fall off. 
The neck is harder. If it doesn't HAVE to look like iron, then you can make neck collars out of old belts from Goodwill. Attach comfortably around the persons neck, trim off the excess. Use the buckle or loop to attach chain...you can even put on a small padlock to add to the effect. 
If it does need to look more like iron....perhaps some flexible closed cell foam, like sold for camping pads could be cut and painted, and hardware glued on with gorilla glue or something strong. 
For more ideas, well...you really might actually want to check out an adult bookstore. Really. You'd be surprised the ideas you can get for Halloween dungeons. But don't pay their prices for anything of this nature, you can find it cheaper and better quality if you look a bit deeper.(Uh, not that I speak from experience or anything...)


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

I cut a set out of foam for my ground breaker. I used 1" blue foam insulation, after I covered them with lightweight fiberglass cloth to make them strong...

Dennis


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

dacostasr that is what I am looking for...I need to have that iron look.was there a pattern that you followed to cut the foam or was it free hand?


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

I did it freehand...just took a plate drew a circle and went from there. Built really quick. 

Glad I could help

Dennis


----------



## Avery (Feb 11, 2006)

I did shackles once out of some large plastic pipe and plastic landscape chain. I seem to recall glueing something to the pipe to give the look of a hinge, too. I was able to assemble the body around the shackles so I didn't have to actually open it. If you want an actor in there, that won't work so well.

The trick is painting them. I think it was rust red, gone over with a thin layer of black and then lightly dry brushed with some silver. If you start with black pipe and chain it won't be so obvious if they get scuffed up.


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

To paint mine I used overall black then drybrushed Wally world copper I think it was...you can see a better picture of the finished part on my talking bucky thread.

Very strong after the fiberglass...removable if you use bolts for the two pieces to hook together...Probably 1/2 hour invested.

Dennis


----------

